# Sellers/Buyers Beware of Rory Maclean



## Tojo (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi all,I recently sold 5 jungles to Rory Maclean in Brisbane.He paid with a cheque which of co**** was dishonoured and his details on the MA were also wrong:evil:.Just letting people know to be wary and not make the same mistake as me and accept a cheque.It is now in the hands of the police.If anyone else has been ripped off by this person ,let me know as any help to bring him to justice and keep our hobby enjoyable would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sarah_m (Apr 15, 2009)

That sux! Sorry to hear that. 
Hopefully the police can do something to get your money or snakes back.


----------



## Kris (Apr 15, 2009)

Isn't that the name that was on Pails for scales web page a while ago? Pails was saying he had nothing to do with pails or something like that.


----------



## Tojo (Apr 15, 2009)

I can only hope that he is caught as I would like my snakes back! Just have to try and locate him!


----------



## katgurl (Apr 15, 2009)

Omg! Surely someone on here knows where he lives or works? That sux.. What goes around comes around. I'd never accept a cheque. Hey, wouldn't ecoaccess have to know where he is? You could at least alert them that he may be up to something. What a creep.


----------



## Tojo (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks Kris I will see what I can find out fron Roy!


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Apr 15, 2009)

aw that sucks hope you get it all sorted


----------



## sarah_m (Apr 15, 2009)

Couldnt the police look at his reptile license info?


----------



## flinders (Apr 15, 2009)

rory maclean has been around for a few years doing this sort of thing


----------



## Mrs I (Apr 15, 2009)

Good Luck, i was ripped off when purchasing animals last year, still waiting on the police to actually move on the information they have. Which is a lot of information. Last i was told they know who it is and where he is just have to wait.

What is wrong with people !

Were they shipped? Could also contact AAE if they were I am sure they would have cameras to get a description.


----------



## Tojo (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey flinders how does he keep getting away with it.Surely other people would have gone to the police about him!


----------



## katgurl (Apr 15, 2009)

Have you checked out whitepages online? there are two r mcleans. you could check it out and the addresses are there too if you get the right guy. You know, if we all chipped in $1 you'd get a pretty good ransom for any of his creepy friends to dob him in


----------



## Freeloader (Apr 15, 2009)

Ring Alex Kowalski at NPWQ. He knows this person very very well.


----------



## euphorion (Apr 15, 2009)

grr, hope they catch the beggar and you get your snakes back. *shakes fist threateningly*


----------



## Tojo (Apr 15, 2009)

I actually dropped them off to him at a shopping centre expecting cash but got a cheque instead.I had sold to him acouple of years ago with no drama so thought everything would be fine.I do however have his face burnt into my memory so hopefully I will run into him one day!


----------



## Tojo (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks frogboy I will do that!Thanks for the show of support everyone!I think it is what most people dread happening!


----------



## Freeloader (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes he is the same person that was on the pails website. He was using roy's name.

*Under no circumstances deal with this person.*


----------



## cris (Apr 15, 2009)

I have often wondered how much police put into these sort of things, hopefully they get him, never had anything to do with him but i remmeber seeing a few similar threads about him. I also remember something about him starting a reptile business or something :?

On a related issue is it possible to call the EPA(or whatever it is in other states) and check to make sure someones licence details are legit or is it confedential?


----------



## Freeloader (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey Tojo. PM me your email address i have an address that will be very helpful to you.


----------



## Tojo (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah the cheque was from his so called company REPTIL4U!


----------



## flinders (Apr 15, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## Freeloader (Apr 15, 2009)

Actually two addresses.


----------



## Mrs I (Apr 15, 2009)

cris said:


> I have often wondered how much police put into these sort of things, hopefully they get him, never had anything to do with him but i remmeber seeing a few similar threads about him. I also remember something about him starting a reptile business or something :?
> 
> On a related issue is it possible to call the EPA(or whatever it is in other states) and check to make sure someones licence details are legit or is it confedential?


 

I learnt my lesson about paying for something prior to getting movement advise authorized, i paid a guy and waited for the movement advise that come back, no one of that name holds this license number, license number not legit.

Lesson learnt do not pay for anything until all relevant paperwork is through! 

This was last August !! Never have gotten my money back but the police havent been too bad, the guy ripped off a few other people also. They have all the information they need and then passed it interstate as this person is not in the same state as i am.

So its just a waiting game until they get to my paperwork underneath there other paperwork!

They ring me every few weeks though to let me know they are still persuing it .

Wait and see, 

Hope you catch the w****r Tojo.

I dont know how people can rip others off and still sleep at night!


----------



## Mrs I (Apr 15, 2009)

If he has a cheque book surely the bank has an address, but like in my situation (reversed) you have to go through the police and they have to get that information.

Unless you have inside help to get it.


----------



## Freeloader (Apr 15, 2009)

Assembling info Tojo will email you soon.


----------



## ad (Apr 15, 2009)

Hope ya catch him Tojo, 
Cheers
Adam


----------



## Sel (Apr 15, 2009)

Weird.. you did get his licence number right ? Why not just call national parks and tell them whats happened and send them around with the police to take the snakes...


----------



## Tojo (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone I am getting a good feeling that with all this help he days are numbered!


----------



## Zoltag (Apr 15, 2009)

Good luck with finding him and getting your animals back (or at least compensation), Tojo...

Cant offer any advice for finding him now, but here's some advice for future sellers - NEVER accept personal cheques, but if you do (or if they want to pay with a bank cheque), make sure you see (and record) their drivers licence details - No licence, no sale...


----------



## Retic (Apr 15, 2009)

Unbelievable, how can someone have been doing it for years ? There are so many dodgy people in this damn hobby.


----------



## LauraM (Apr 15, 2009)

What a ......... I agree if i ripped someone off that much i wouldnt be able to sleep at night, I really hope he is caught and that you do get your snakes back.


----------



## bk201 (Apr 15, 2009)

scammers are everywhere and always will be there, its people that need to become wiser and not be fooled, maybe if someone offers a cheque walk away or since your at a shopping centre ask them to go get the cash out.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Apr 15, 2009)

I wish you well and hope you get your snakes back unharmed...let the EPA and the police do the rest

I thought everyone knew about this low life 

Cheers
Sandee


----------



## Tojo (Apr 15, 2009)

I do now Sandee!


----------



## Freeloader (Apr 15, 2009)

Tojo check if you rec my email.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Apr 15, 2009)

sorry to hear tojo! your a top dude that didnt deserve that
goodluck with it


----------



## mark83 (Apr 15, 2009)

sounds like you should be able to track him down. sounds like others would like to see him too


----------



## ashleys (Apr 15, 2009)

I hope you get your snakes and money back tojo!


----------



## Tojo (Apr 15, 2009)

Thats for all the positive networking it is starting to look like his days are numbered!Thanks everyone!


----------



## Noongato (Apr 15, 2009)

Hangon.... You sent the reptiles BEFORE the cheque cleared???????
I think you did that in the wrong order...


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Apr 15, 2009)

I am all for forming a lynch mob and knocking on this guys door at 3 in the morning!


----------



## Schlumpe (Apr 15, 2009)

Here Here Jonno. Some good old debt collecting how it should be done. 

Some legal methods just take too long and the penalties are not enough.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Apr 15, 2009)

I think... Take both his index fingers! No more writting cheques!


----------



## justbrad (Apr 15, 2009)

Hmm what a low life... I'm all for the lynch mob, just let us all know when and where! hope all go's well for you, Brad.


----------



## scam7278 (Apr 15, 2009)

midnightserval said:


> Hangon.... You sent the reptiles BEFORE the cheque cleared???????
> I think you did that in the wrong order...



you beat me to it mid........


----------



## seumas12345 (Apr 15, 2009)

midnightserval said:


> Hangon.... You sent the reptiles BEFORE the cheque cleared???????
> I think you did that in the wrong order...


 
Yeah but think about it, buying and selling can be a bit of an intimidating thing... if he had dragged 5 pythons all the was to the shopping centre and the buyer pulls out a cheque, he probably just took it thinking the guy was trustworthy and that he didn't want to make a fuss...
I probably would've made the same mistake in that situation not wanting to make an issue...


----------



## Freeloader (Apr 15, 2009)

Sorry Tojo but you got kissed by the dirtiest dog in town. Don't let him get away with it. Mate i don't care if i have to fly up there. i am up for that.


----------



## bushmaster (Apr 15, 2009)

*jungles*

I try and make a habit to get them to produce a drivers license or photo id and right down license number, that way you have more info to foward to the police, i do it all the time in my job better safe that sorry.

Best of luck recovering them


----------



## bushmaster (Apr 15, 2009)

*jungles*

Should speak to police about if possible to recover CCTV footage of the exchange in the shopping centre, they may be able to obtain a pic of your man and maybe a rego of the vehicle. as long as you know time, date and place


----------



## zobo (Apr 15, 2009)

that sux.
Just for info for people in relation to the investigation side of things.

Police work is not like you see on TV where the police work one case at a time and it all wraps up nicely.
Most general duties police are investigating about a dozen matters at a time, inbetween responding to other jobs etc. 
Detectives have bigger issues to chase up and unless the value hits about $10k they usually would not get involved.
Matters like this (stealing/fraud) occur daily, in fact so do assaults/rapes/suicides/burglaries etc, so jobs get prioritised.
Now for the part that sux, lets just say police find him and he is charged but snakes not located. You will have buckleys of getting snakes back, and restitution is like getting blood from a stone. But even if he is charged and found guilty, he would get stuff all punishment (fine or good behaviour) and be back doing it again as they don't care and know they would not go to jail.
thank god for our wonderful legal system!! LOL
sorry to dishearten you, but they are the facts.
j


----------



## zobo (Apr 15, 2009)

I have seen drugies go to court for literally dozens of burglaries and because they claim they did it to support drug habit etc, the magistrate sends them to rehab instead of jail.

One guy I know of was charged with 80 offences (mainly burglaries/ UUMV (car theft)) pleaded guilty and magistrate sent him to drug rehab and guess what......he took off on the first night and committed more offences until police finally caught him again and sent him back to court!

A lot of these people have no addresses and are transiant so finding them is hard, especially when they keep running or getting into vehicle pursuits.
jas


----------



## mrmikk (Apr 15, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Tojo.

I don't mean to sound smart, but I wouldn't accept a personal cheque in almost any situation.


----------



## Kersten (Apr 15, 2009)

Hmmmm now there's a name I've heard a few times.

I have to agree with a few comments here, I'd never take a personal cheque. Having said that, i can totally see how intimidating it'd be to be in that situation. It's always easy to say you should do this or that when you're not the one being put on the spot like that.


----------



## ihaveherps (Apr 15, 2009)

Tough break Tojo, hope it comes full circle, via the authorities, or otherwise, depending on what kind of person you are.... I sure know how I would deal with the situation.


----------



## Jarden (Apr 15, 2009)

Eww what a sleezey punk send a mob around his house and take ALL the snakes he has on property


----------



## Tojo (Apr 15, 2009)

I normally wouldn't take a cheque either except i had driven to Brisbane on the promise of cash to be told he didn't have the time to get that amount out and so gave me a cheque. I thought well i had sold to him before with no problems and I am here vwith the snakes etc why not.I did get him to put his drivers licence on the back of the cheque but that turned out to be fake as well.He is a season scam artist hence why he has been able to keep doing to people in all states.A lynch mob sounds like the best way to stop this guy!


----------



## cris (Apr 15, 2009)

Jarden said:


> Eww what a sleezey punk send a mob around his house and take ALL the snakes he has on property



When you think about all the crocs, varanids, roaches, mealworms and other animals many of us have if everyone took their share... would be no need to take more than one animal  :lol:


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2012)

Ha Ha Dont drop the soap Rory  ha ha


----------



## Womagaunt (Sep 28, 2012)

Tojo said:


> I actually dropped them off to him at a shopping centre expecting cash but got a cheque instead.I had sold to him acouple of years ago with no drama so thought everything would be fine.I do however have his face burnt into my memory so hopefully I will run into him one day!


Then you can kick his A**!


----------



## thomasssss (Sep 28, 2012)

Colin said:


> Ha Ha Dont drop the soap Rory  ha ha


Sounds like you know something We don't Colin , any chance you could elaborate has this guy finally been charged with something , would be good if he has


----------



## Jacknifejimmy (Sep 28, 2012)

Wondering why a 3 year old post had been dragged up....


----------



## thomasssss (Sep 28, 2012)

Jack , if you look back on the last page it been bought back up by Colin a moderator , so there obviously been some development in the case as Colin wouldn't needlesy drag an old thread back up to the top


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2012)

I heard that conman is in police custody & theres been a case being prepared for some time.. 

I hope he gets all thats coming to him.. Great start to the weekend huh 

Sent from my GT-S5830T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Manda1032 (Sep 28, 2012)

it took a while but finally! Hope he rots in jail


----------



## Jacknifejimmy (Sep 28, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> Jack , if you look back on the last page it been bought back up by Colin a moderator , so there obviously been some development in the case as Colin wouldn't needlesy drag an old thread back up to the top



That was my point...


----------



## reptileaddiction (Sep 28, 2012)

Not worth saying


----------



## congo_python (Sep 28, 2012)

Hope he gets his just deserts.... no one more deserving !!!


----------



## Raymonde (Sep 28, 2012)

I can't believe he was active for so long :shock:.... i thought it was only recently that he was ripping people off, but just this thread pops up that he was up to the same stuff years ago.... i am glad he has finely been busted.... hopefully they while be able to make the charges stick. 

very glad i never came in contact with him, i am sure he was have managed to scam me if we had as i can be too trusting at times


----------



## Endeavour (Sep 29, 2012)

This conman sounds as though he has no morals whatsoever, lets hope whatever is coming to him it is thoroughly unpleasa and lasts a long time. People like this make my blood boil.


Kindest regards


Endeavour


----------



## lebsta (Sep 29, 2012)

about time they got him. hope he gets jail time for this.


----------



## Jason inglis (Jan 25, 2017)

Comment removed


----------



## Mrsmoons (Jan 25, 2017)

This thread is from 2012. Not sure if anyone will reply, good luck!


----------



## Jason inglis (Jan 26, 2017)

comment removed


----------

